# New brand looking for manufacturing/advice. any help is great



## brilliance (Jul 15, 2012)

My name is dan and me and my brand are looking for apparel manufacturing. preferably small minimums. any help would be great or any advice.


----------



## AnonBri (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forums.

I always recommend plastisol transfers as a way for a newbie to enter the business. Plastisol transfers are arguable the same quality as screen printing. They are made by a screenprinter: who prints the custom design onto transfer paper for your use. You then use a heat press to apply the design to a garment.

I recommend this way to make shirts because you need to invest little into start-up equipment, you can spend more time focusing on other aspects of your new business (either then learning how to print shirts), and you have to worry a lot less about stocking pre-printed shirts. By having shirts completely printed by another company you risk purchasing too much of one size and not enough of another. This way you can keep transfers in stock and only purchase sizes that are in demand for a shirt.

To start running this business model I recommend you either learn illustrator for making vector designs or higher a graphic designer (who should know illustrator). You will also need to purchase a heat press. You will need to setup an eCommerce website. Lastly, you will need to purchase the actual plastisol transfers. And you're all set (either then the little purchases, such as a teflon sheet)

Of course there are otherwise of going about starting up a t-shirt line, but I find this to be a very logical way to do so, because their is much less financial risk involved and you don't need as much start-up money. You can always eventually order pre-printed shirts or start screen-printing yourself (or DTG) when you have the capitol to not only afford the venture, but also the marketing skills needed to start a brand. 

I hope you found my reply helpful and good luck


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

brilliance said:


> My name is dan and me and my brand are looking for apparel manufacturing. preferably small minimums. any help would be great or any advice.


Hi, new friend

I see the key about your brand is looking for "apparel manufacturing", are you looking for your own design blank garments&everything else to be produced as per your demand? But you can ask any specific question in the forum. Like where to find a garment manufacturer in USA or overseas? like what size chart should i use if i need a fitted t-shirt? Here you could read firstly because many posts here have mentioned about manufacturing knowledge that it may help you some, and ask again for anything that missed answered here.

Welcome you to the forum.

-bill


----------

